
In memory of chicagocrime.org - raghus
http://www.holovaty.com/blog/archive/2008/01/31/0102
======
tlrobinson
I have to wonder if it's not just a coincidence that he's not only shutting
down chicagocrime.org at the same as he's launching his new, related company
everyblock.com, but also redirecting all traffic to the new site...

Anyway, it was a cool site, and it inspired me to write something similar
(though less elegant, and currently not updated) for my university during a 24
programming contest a couple years ago:

<http://toobs.tlrobinson.net/>

